# New Gal Onboard



## Derbygal (May 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Been reading a few months though shy to posting, my other half introduced himself a while back & already feels at home here. We've recently purchased our "new to us" sailboat and are looking forward to enjoying the cruising lifestyle in the future after we get everything set up the way we like it, so I'll probably be spending a fair amount of time in the Live Aboard & HerSailnet areas reading up on as much as I can 

Just wanted to land my first post and say that I've been really impressed by the number of posters here (especially the females), you've shared a vast amount of knowledge with us that we truly appreciate & we hope to be able to share the wealth in the future!

Happy Sails!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Do you have any photos of your boat yet? I'd also recommend you read the POST in my signature as it will help you get more out of your time on Sailnet.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! Don't forget to read and contribute to her sailnet! We don't all sail braless it's just a rumor round here, giggle


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I do, in fact, sail braless. And I'm proud of it.

Welcome to SN derby. And whatever you do, don't read the post in Dog's sig. Your eyes will roll back in your head.

Just repeat after me..."rules schmules".


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Derbygal!


----------



## gripandrip27 (May 1, 2010)

I am new here as well.You ladies are crackin' me up with the braless sailing jokes.


----------



## multiboat (Dec 11, 2012)

New here too. Wife & I love the water, have boated since married (30 yrs now) and would love to sail into retirement. Just shifted from 20'Bayliner to a 20' Pontoon, for the sake of the # of kids, their significant others & the grandkid. Doubt if retirement (in 7 years will shift our residence south, but would like to sail Great Lakes and down to the Gulf.


----------

